# Wow- Surprise surprise!!!!!



## Bridgemoof (May 15, 2012)

One of my year-old Cormo sheep had a lamb today and we didn't even realize she was pregnant! We got her in January and I guess she was exposed to another ram from their flock before we got her. Yesterday our Cormo ram-her brother-was giving her the "lip" so I separated her, thinking she was going into heat for the first time. Boy, was I WAY off! lol

I was outside and looked over and there was LaLa with something coming out of her, omg. I couldn't believe it!!!!! I went running over and there came the little lamb, plop. She didn't look pregnant at all, I wasn't paying any attention to her udders. But they both seem to be doing well, even though the lamb is very small. I would have fed her more if I would have figured out she was pregnant. I am new to this, so I was way off on my prediction that she was coming into heat. 

It's another black lamb with a white patch on her head. Lots of black lambs around here now! I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 15, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Remuda1 (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## bonbean01 (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!  Great surprise for you


----------



## wirefence (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations !!


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 15, 2012)

Lol...what a nice surprise


----------



## Southdown (May 16, 2012)

This makes me laugh because it happened to me this year too.    Not knowing that my "wether" was indeed viable, he bred two of my ewe lambs when they were only 7 months old.  I had no idea they were pregnant as I was not expecting it and nor did they look pregnant under all that wool.  I wasn't checking udders because, again, I wasn't expecting it.  One morning I noticed something funny laying in the pen and Emma was obsessed with standing by it.  (This was before sunrise.)  It was a baby ewe she had and it was dead and frozen.  I felt so bad because I could have saved it from freezing had I known.  We actually brought it in the house and warmed it to try, but it was dead.  After that, I check everyone else's udders to see if anyone else was pregnant.  Indeed, another lamb was pregnant.  She had her lamb on the weekend and we were home, so everything went fine.  But she had it so quickly.  I was literally outside checking on the sheep, went inside the house, my husband let the dog out to go potty and he yells to me, Uh, you better look outside.  Sure enough, there was a baby already standing up.  
Share your pictures.


----------



## Southdown (May 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, the lip curling thing...seems like the boys do that all the time/year round.  We always laugh about that as it looks so ridiculous.  There must be some smell in the female's urine or something?  I don't think it means they are in heat though, because ours do it year round.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 16, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the lip curling thing...seems like the boys do that all the time/year round.  We always laugh about that as it looks so ridiculous.  There must be some smell in the female's urine or something?  I don't think it means they are in heat though, because ours do it year round.


Yep, the lip curling is the "flehmen response" -- supposedly the lip curling helps take in the scent so the ram can smell any pheromones that say if a ewe is in heat or not. If she is, he will follow her and try to breed her. If she isn't he leaves her alone. Sometimes rams will do it to their own pee (my ram does; after he's done sniffing his pee he goes and rams the other ram in the pasture with him).


----------



## Southdown (May 16, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Southdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 21, 2012)

Aww southdown, that would be heartbreaking to find a frozen lamb. Glad the other one made it though! Now I have to keep an eye on my wethers! I didn't realize the banding could not be 100%

My little lamb is doing fine, she is sooo cute!


----------



## HappyPalace (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations!  

My heifer calf came by way of surpise - good thing too because Mama was ornery & ended up in the freezer!


----------

